# power supply for lights in trailer.



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Have a small trailer.12 ft. v nose .Just wondering what others do to [power some lights.There is one installed that is not bad but I need more and have one big one LED I'd like to install that would light up the back of the truck and trailer.
Not lookimg for types of lights but how to power them.The one in the trailer now does not work unless the truck is hooked up and running and the running lights are turned on.I know I could mount a battery to the tongue to run the lights but looking for a better option?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

You want to run the lights without the truck connected to the trailer?

If so, a battery is your only best option. If you went with a small solar panel you would still need a battery to carry the load. Cord and inverter is impractical. 

Wind turbine will not work on calm days.

Tom


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

:thumbup:That's what I figured.Thought maybe someone here was smarter than I am.Should have known better


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

mako1 said:


> :thumbup:That's what I figured.Thought maybe someone here was smarter than I am.Should have known better


Them's fightin' words.

Park the trailer beside a stream in which you have set up a waterwheel generator, hook it up and enjoy.

Hah! Didn't think of that one, did you? :smartass:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

*Power Supply For Lights In Trailer.*

My trailer runs on a small Nuclear Reactor :smartass:

But seriously I have seen quite a few motorcross trailers that had solar panels on top that charged a battery and ran a few lights that way. 

I suppose you could also just tie your battery into your break away battery line, and have it charge that way, but I would look into it more before doing anything like that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> My trailer runs on a small Nuclear Reactor :smartass:


Good thing you run on BS.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

You need a battery


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

How about rigging up a hand crank radio, like what was found around Y2K, to run those lights 😎


----------



## GTX63 (Sep 9, 2011)

My 20' cargo trailer has led rope lights. I keep a 2k invertor generator inside and anything that needs juice I just fire it up and plug them in. My gennie runs about 58 db so it isn't loud.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

some lanterns or candles might work pretty good too.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> My trailer runs on a small Nuclear Reactor :smartass:
> 
> But seriously I have seen quite a few motorcross trailers that had solar panels on top that charged a battery and ran a few lights that way.
> 
> I suppose you could also just tie your battery into your break away battery line, and have it charge that way, but I would look into it more before doing anything like that.


I have seen the same and may look into it.Never thought of it until you posted.May mount a battery and look into a solar charger.It;s just getting dark to damn early these days.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I have seen the same and may look into it.Never thought of it until you posted.May mount a battery and look into a solar charger.It;s just getting dark to damn early these days.


At least we just turned the corner (winter solstice). Daylight hours are now getting longer each day. I can hardly wait. Enjoy.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> At least we just turned the corner (winter solstice). Daylight hours are now getting longer each day. I can hardly wait. Enjoy.


Will be well into Jan before we even start to notice it here. :sad:


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

If that trailer has electric brakes just piggy back off the battery that runs the breaks in the event it disconnects from the truck. It will recharge from your seven way pig tail when you plug up the thing to haul it. Hook the blue wire from the seven way tail to the battery source with an inline fuse.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Builders Inc. said:


> If that trailer has electric brakes just.... .....Hook the blue wire from the seven way tail to the battery source with an inline fuse.


The Blue wire operates the brakes.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Have a huge capacitor that charges whenever the trailer is hooked to the vehicle and discharges to run the LEDs. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercapacitor
How long do you need the LEDs to light?


----------

